#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  ЕС Гьялва Кармапа разъясняет научный взгляд современной космологии

## Fat

В рамках конференции по окружающей среде Его Святейшество Кармапа Ургьен Тинлей Дордже посвятил утреннюю сессию 4го октября 2009г освещению современного научного представления о строении вселенной, происхождении земли планет и человека



Многие современные  представители буддийского монашества не имели возможности изучать современные научные взгляды, поэтому Кармапа начал с показа слайд-шоу сопровождаемого разъяснением взгляда современной научной космологии демонстрирующего обширность вселенной и малость солнечной системы во вселенском масштабе.

Также Кармапа рассказал о строении солнечной системы, о природе затмений, о происхождении человека

Полный текст можно найти здесь: http://www.kagyuoffice.org/2009.conf...ment.html#day2

----------

Asanga (19.10.2009), Karadur (18.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (15.10.2009), Вова Л. (16.10.2009), Норбу (17.10.2009), Юань Дин (18.10.2009)

----------


## Alekk

Вот бы кто-нибудь перевел.

----------


## Karadur

Я не переводчик, но вкратце смысл таков: 

Это был рассказ про научную картину мира и её соотношение с буддийской системой.
Сперва Кармапа изложил научные взгляды на строение Солнечной системы, размеры планет и место Земли в этой картине. Также он рассказал, какое время нужно лучу света, чтобы добраться от Солнца до Земли и т.д.
Затем от рассказал, что Солнечная система лежит в галактике Млечный Путь, и рассказал о расстояниях в нашей галактике (в световых годах).
Затем он сравнил размеры галактики с размерами всей наблюдаемой Вселенной.
Все (видимо, слушатели) были потрясены размерами Вселенной, огромными пространствами и невозможностью постичь столь большие расстояния.
При этом Его Святейшество упомянул, что в буддийских писаниях есть детали о существовании таких огромных пространств и даже о чёрных дырах (интересно, где именно?)

Затем он вернулся к Земле, объяснил влияние Луны на океанские приливы и отливы, о количестве воды на Земле и о процентном соотношении пресной и солёной воды. Большая часть пресной воды сосредоточена на полюсах, а Гималаи, и в особенности Тибет, являются "третьим полюсом" пресной воды и источником бОльшей части воды для Азии.

Далее Кармапа объяснил место человека на временной шкале с момента появления Земли 4 миллиарда лет назад, о влиянии на окружающую среду. Люди хотят слишком многого; если у одного есть телевизор, телефон и машина, то и другие хотят того же, это порождает чрезмерное производство и опустошающее влияние на окружающую среду.
В Китае в старое время рыбаки ловили рыбу умеренно, а сейчас огромные траулеры необратимо истощают океанские запасы рыбы.

Философия Мадхьямики учит нас исследовать фундаментальную природу вещей. Современная наука пришла к сходным с буддизмом выводам о том, что всё взаимосвязано и взаимозависимо; то, что некоторые называют "эффектом бабочки". Поэтому очень важно учитывать эффект от нашего воздействия на окружающую среду и учиться жить меньшим (с меньшими потребностями).

Земля как песчинка в огромном космосе, но это наш дом и нам больше некуда идти. Нет смысла подсчитывать, кто прав, кто виноват (видимо, в смысле загрязнения среды), надо работать вместе для сохранения и защиты Земли.

---

Это был второй день конференции (тот фрагмент, что по ссылке выше).

----------

Вова Л. (18.10.2009), Норбу (18.10.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Это был рассказ про научную картину мира и её соотношение с буддийской системой.


Интересно, каковы результаты соотнесения и по какому принципу происходило соотнесение?

----------


## Zom

> Интересно, каковы результаты соотнесения и по какому принципу происходило соотнесение?


... К сожалению, современная наука всё ещё не смогла найти гору Меру... 

-)))

----------


## Fritz

Всё правильно. Потому что гора Меру - это принцип, а не нечто реально существующее. Мне интересно, Его святейшество донесли ли эту мысль до слушателей, вот в чём мой вопрос.

----------


## Aion

> ... К сожалению, современная наука всё ещё не смогла найти гору Меру... 
> 
> -)))


Если гора Меру - символ центра системы, то дело в том, что именно рассматривать как систему: Солнечную систему, Галактику, Местное Сверхскопление галактик...

----------


## Fritz

Да не, гора Меру - это центр сансары, а точнее кама-локи, т.е. это никак не реальный объект, как и сансара или сантана.

----------


## Александр С

> Если гора Меру - символ центра системы, то дело в том, что именно рассматривать как систему: Солнечную систему, Галактику, Местное Сверхскопление галактик...


Больше всего подходит под описание галактика:



четыре рукава "свастики" - четыре континента, 
центр Млечного пути - Меру.

А вообще, Fritz правильно сказал.

----------


## Karadur

> Всё правильно. Потому что гора Меру - это принцип, а не нечто реально существующее. Мне интересно, Его святейшество донесли ли эту мысль до слушателей, вот в чём мой вопрос.


Я не знаю наверняка, доносил ли Его святейшество эту мысль, но по указанной выше ссылке ничего про гору Меру нет. Предполагаю, что эта тема не поднималась.
Меня, с другой стороны, интересует, в каких источниках (тантрах?) говорится о чёрных дырах. Надеюсь, эти источники не закрыты...

----------


## Бо

Далай Лама сказал что центр вселенной (Меру) - это вы сами. Каждый сам является центром своей вселенной.

----------


## Aion

> Да не, гора Меру - это центр сансары


У сансары нет центра, сансара - это качество, а не количество...

----------


## Aion

> Далай Лама сказал что центр вселенной (Меру) - это вы сами. Каждый сам является центром своей вселенной.


Речь идёт о самости?)))

----------


## Fritz

Центральность и количественность - это тоже качества, ну или совокупность качеств.




> Меня, с другой стороны, интересует, в каких источниках (тантрах?) говорится о чёрных дырах. Надеюсь, эти источники не закрыты...


Чёрные дыры - это теория, их существование только предполагается, на бумаге. И при чём здесь тантры?)))

----------


## Karadur

> Чёрные дыры - это теория, их существование только предполагается, на бумаге. И при чём здесь тантры?)))


Кармапа сказал, что такие источники в буддизме есть. 




> His Holiness commented that details about the vastness of the universe and even about so-called black holes, could be found in Buddhist scripture.

----------


## Aion

> Центральность и количественность - это тоже качества, ну или совокупность качеств.


Да, но как-то странно звучит "центр сансары". Если сансара - область страданий, то её центр - Авичи?)))

----------


## Fritz

Сансара - это область трилакшаны, а не страданий. Центростремительность и вершиностремительность - обычное для живых существ явление, разновидность крайности. Определение периферии тоже.




> Кармапа сказал, что такие источники в буддизме есть.


Очень хорошо. Только надо смотреть, сравнивать. В принципе наличие чёрных дыр ровным счётом ничего  не меняет, для Дхармы, для учёных конечно это важно.

----------


## Aion

> Сансара - это область трилакшаны, а не страданий.


А дукха типа к трилакшане никак не относится...

----------


## Fritz

Дукха - это не страдание, не только страдание.

----------


## Aion

Да, всё в кайф, сансара полна ништяков, а главный ништяк проецируется в настоящую эпоху в 29-й градус созвездия Девы и на расстояние 300 миллионов световых лет от нас...)))

----------


## Karadur

> Да, всё в кайф, сансара полна ништяков, а главный ништяк проецируется в настоящую эпоху в 29-й градус созвездия Девы и на расстояние 300 миллионов световых лет от нас...)))


А что там?

----------


## Aion

Центр Местного Сверхскопления галактик, мягко говоря, сверхмассивная чёрная дыра...

----------


## Won Soeng

Наука изучает постигаемое разумом
Буддизм постигает разум.
Так же и посредством науки.

----------

